# New favorite guitarist



## Beefbisquit (Nov 13, 2013)

Jeff Loomis.

Need I say more, this is ABSOLUTE INSANITY.

[video=youtube_share;H6_td58pkuw]http://youtu.be/H6_td58pkuw[/video]


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 13, 2013)

He sure can play damn I wish I could do that. I just got rocksmith 1 and 2 but been only playing for a couple of months.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 14, 2013)

I have all of his solo albums they are soo good, he also has a lesson DVD. If you like him check out Angel Vivaldi, Tosin Abassi, and Rusty Cooley


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 14, 2013)

Texas(THC) said:


> I have all of his solo albums they are soo good, he also has a lesson DVD. If you like him check out Angel Vivaldi, Tosin Abassi, and Rusty Cooley


_ just watched some of_ Angel Vivaldi videos. Damn I can't even see his fingers there moving so fast. That guy has future.


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 29, 2013)

Tosin Abasi, what a fucking player he is, good shout on that one Texas(THC).


----------



## Texas(THC) (Dec 3, 2013)

haha thanks he is my hero


----------



## chewberto (Dec 3, 2013)

Maybe you've never heard of Michael Angelo de batio? Or check faceless guitar player at namm he's pretty sick! If I remembers how to post vids I would, of some sweet MADB!


----------



## Texas(THC) (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes! Nitro's guitarist he can shred, at one point I think he was one of the fastest. I have seen a bunch of his Youtube videos. 


[youtube]bHpgeD0Nx_M[/youtube]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Dec 3, 2013)

Chewberto this is how I post youtube videos.
for example this is the link for the video above.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHpgeD0Nx_M

just copy everything after the = sign 
bHpgeD0Nx_M

and paste it in between
[ youtube ] paste here [ /youtube ]


(with no spacing or it wont work)



Hope it helps


----------



## chewberto (Dec 3, 2013)

Texas(THC) said:


> Chewberto this is how I post youtube videos.
> for example this is the link for the video above.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHpgeD0Nx_M
> ...


Yes it does I remember now! Thanks


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 4, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Maybe you've never heard of Michael Angelo de batio? Or check faceless guitar player at namm he's pretty sick! If I remembers how to post vids I would, of some sweet MADB!


Michael Angelo Batio is just fast is all, he's not really that good, just very, very fast. Or at least, that's my opinion on him, very much like Yngwie Malmsteen. Never rated either of them.

However, Michael Keane from The Faceless, WOW! Now that is some technical guitaring.

You should also check out Muhammed Suicmez from Necrophagist and Paul Masvidal from Cynic/Gordian Knot/Death/The Devin Townsend Project.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Dec 4, 2013)

Exactly^^
IMO I think Muhammed Suicmez, and the band Necrophagist are the most technical around. 
Hell he is also the lead singer, it blows my mind how someone can play that good and do vocals that brutal at the same time.

I love The faceless though!


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 4, 2013)

Texas(THC) said:


> Exactly^^
> IMO I think Muhammed Suicmez, and the band Necrophagist are the most technical around.
> Hell he is also the lead singer, it blows my mind how someone can play that good and do vocals that brutal at the same time.
> 
> I love The faceless though!


They've been working on a new album now for about 6 years. They even announced they'd be working with 7 string guitars.

[video=youtube;VoDUZeagHVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoDUZeagHVY[/video]

The guy doing the interview is a total cunt though. They wanted the album to be out in 2009 but I've no idea what has happened to them. 

Muhammed is a genuinely talented guy, he can play any instrument in a metal band and I believe he did for the first album recording. I'm not a fan of the drummer Romain Goullon, I much preffered it when they had Marco Minnemann.


----------



## chewberto (Dec 4, 2013)

Necrophagist is sick! Wretched is kinda cool too. I'm working on a project, my buddy sweeps like no other, and makes some brutal stuff for me to throw down on. Fsharp low low.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Necrophagist is sick! Wretched is kinda cool too. I'm working on a project, my buddy sweeps like no other, and makes some brutal stuff for me to throw down on. Fsharp low low.


If I tried that I'd ~B~ Flat.


----------



## chewberto (Dec 4, 2013)

Honestly it's so low I had to reshape my vocal chords to be able to hit with it! No highs!


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Honestly it's so low I had to reshape my vocal chords to be able to hit with it! No highs!


I used to be able to replicate a couple of vocalists to an almost exact copy, Sean Beasley from Dying Fetus being one, Muhammed from Necrophagist, the vocals from Bloodbath and to some extent George Fisher from Cannibal Corpse. I always wanted to sound like John from Dying Fetus though(the stupidly deep vocals) his gutterals are fucking intense! I gave up trying after I lost my voice for 3 days after a jam session xD


----------



## Texas(THC) (Dec 5, 2013)

damn that is low, good luck on your project! 

hahaha, ive done that a couple of times too. You pretty much loose hope after that.
much respect to anyone who can survive a whole tour without loosing their voice.


----------



## colatraine (Dec 6, 2013)

Gotta throw in my two cents...[video=youtube;i2jaRZ_OzcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2jaRZ_OzcY[/video]


----------

